# Vineyard Vines



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

I try to like their clothing but i just can't. For one, i think it's cut enormously big. The other is that i think it's - not sure of a better word - caricature-ish. Even their catalog reads like a setting from modern version of the Brady Bunch


Any thoughts on them?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm not terribly impressed with their offerings and I really don't see anything unique about them. 

They definitely exude that "lifestyle" aesthetic and to me they strike me as what one would wear in his 20's and maybe 30's before transitioning into "Tommy Bahama" in one's 40s and 50's. 

On the other hand, they do have some basics that when on sale, aren't a bad buy. I don't own anything myself however.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

I think they are selling a lifestyle as much as the clothing itself. Like RL and TH to a certain degree, they create a preppy clothing source for a reasonable (not cheap) price. I have had a few shirts and a few ties (mostly thrifted.) Seem to hold up ok. Not as good as the RL polos I always had as a kid (which were also made pretty big - Lacoste seems like it is more fitted) some of which I would probably still have if I had not changed size so often. I always looked at their ties a cheaper (again not cheap) knockoffs of the Hermes type patterns, playful, fun. Like a beach Holiday.
I have also heard good stuff about a similar company Southern Tides but have not yet had the pleasure.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

The brand has become big on college campuses here in the South. Kids are coming to class in summer resort wear, clueless of the fact that it's January.


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

the only think i own of VV is their navy fleece vest. It actually fits better than the other ones i own. Anything else I have put on of theirs - even the slim fit - has been enormous. I am pretty slim, but have big shoulders - i am amazed at how big their target market much be.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a nephew at NC State and every guy in his frat pretty much wears Vin. Vines.

I suppose it could be worse.


----------



## VaEagle (Oct 15, 2013)

I have purchased some of their most plain looking OCBD shirts - white, pink, blue stripes, etc. - in their version of slim fit, which like Brooks Brothers, aren't very slim at all. Their regular size shirts are enormous - i.e., Wal-Mart sizing.

I will say I like the shirts ... when purchased on sale or discounted on Ebay. They are well-constructed and the material is above average. They are incredibly overpriced, however, and I can't see a reason to spend $40 to $60 _*extra*_ per shirt for the little whale. Also, most of their merchandise swings way too far toward the obnoxious end of preppy for my liking. But kudos to Ian and Shep for making that whale as iconic as the alligator and the polo player.


----------



## LawyerBoy (Feb 4, 2013)

I once tried on a pair of their skinnier fit seersucker trousers, and they fit like women's gauchos. No thanks.

To me, the whale on the shirts and the awfully conspicuous pink tags all over everything else signal to me that, though well made, the label is the most important piece of the clothing. I don't blame them for convincing people to pay them for the privilege of advertizing, but I cannot abide.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't mind some of their sport shirts in their slim fit. You can even get some of the shirts without a whale front and center if so desired. That being said, they aren't anything spectacular and I wouldn't pay full price for them. I think the colors of the shirts fade pretty quickly to be honest.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

When someone mentions ties I can't resist inviting them to visit my site - chippneckwear.com My ties are made in NYC. My prices are well below the "going price" for comprable products. My Ancient Madder ties are made using the same silk from the same British mill as are used by Drake's for their Ancient Madder ties. ( Drake's price $180 -$190. Chippneckwear price $49.50 - my price will increase to $55 on February 1.)

Paul Winston
Winston Tailors/chippneckwear.com


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

paul winston said:


> When someone mentions ties I can't resist inviting them to visit my site - chippneckwear.com My ties are made in NYC. My prices are well below the "going price" for comprable products. My Ancient Madder ties are made using the same silk from the same British mill as are used by Drake's for their Ancient Madder ties. ( Drake's price $180 -$190. Chippneckwear price $49.50 - my price will increase to $55 on February 1.)
> 
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors/chippneckwear.com


I shall be ordering a grenadine from you this weekend - but when will you have the black grenadine back in stock? I'm dying here!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Mikestyle49 said:


> I try to like their clothing but i just can't. For one, i think it's cut enormously big. The other is that i think it's - not sure of a better word - caricature-ish.


Your assessment is correct. They are selling a Martha's Vineyard/Cape Cod "lifestyle" to middle class aspirants. It's a pastiche of cutesy island wear, but nothing that special or premium otherwise.

The tie patterns are simply awful with their effeminate Easter egg pastels and twee patterns. Anyone wearing one of them without tongue firmly in cheek is a highly suspicious character to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## WHHarrington (Dec 28, 2014)

I received a VV shirt as a gift and was not impressed. As others have pointed out, the cut is extremely generous. For about $20 less at list price one can purchase Kamakura and enjoy a well made shirt with a slim fit . There are numerous Kamakura threads on this forum. And yes, Mr. Winston's ties are one of the best values you will find. I am expecting a blue ancient madder in today's deliveries.
WHH


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Vineyard Vines recently signed golfer Jason Dufner (a southern favorite, Auburn grad) to wear their golf line. But I find the whale, the pastels, the baggy fit, and the prices all off-putting.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought a polo in my size because the whale would provide some fun at a scheduled social event. It did, but the shirt first had to visit my alterations tailor who disassembled it to remove enough fabric so that it would fit. It was so baggy that I will not buy another VV product.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Vineyard Vines is hit and miss with me. I've never (and would never) pay full retail, but on deep discount it's decent. Per the fit, it's all over the place. Here's some examples, with the pants I'll preface that I bought them on eBay dirt cheap with the knowledge that I would need to get them altered (I wear a 32x32 normally):

Breaker Pant, size 33x32:


Waist isn't too bad with a shirt tucked in, I'll just need to lose some length. If I buy more VV pants, these are what I'd look for.

Club Pant, size 34x32:


Waist is so big I'm holding the pants up in the back (granted, I wear a 32 waist). Need to have the waist taken in and the legs taken up and slimmed. Probably will avoid these down the road.

Whale Shirt Slim Fit, size Small (what I usually wear):


This fits me pretty perfectly. I wouldn't pay more than $40 for one (what I paid for this), but it's slim, lightweight, and VV has pretty decent summer patterns. I may pick up a few more at some point.

The primary item I own from VV is grosgrain ribbon belts. A size Medium fits me with maybe 4" of excess, which to me is perfect (I hate a bunch of excess material on ribbon belts). I've also picked mine up at about $10 apiece, so at that price they're a fantastic value:



I don't own any of their ties, so no comment there, other than I'm one of the ones that likes an occasional bow tie pattern from them (the American flag one or mint julep one comes to mind). They'd be fun every once in a while during the summer, but most of my ties come from Beau Toes or Brooks.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

When VV first appeared, several years ago, I purchased one of their white basic oxfords.

I thought the quality of the material was fine, however, it was ridiculously over-sized in the body and the sleeves were far too short.

In fact, just last evening when I got home, I put on an old VV oxford and was reminded how horribly they fit in the body and the sleeves. The only good thing is they are a bit longer than Polo oxfords.

The brand has now simply become a market tool and will run its course. I don't foresee it having the stay in power that RL has. It will likely be akin to Tommy Hilfiger and the like.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I picked up a couple VV sport shirts at a local store a few years ago at a steep discount - I think it was about 80% off. I overpaid. 

I do however like the VV Detroit Tigers emblematic necktie that I got. The quality isn't the greatest but it's definitely a "fun" tie and it gets a lot of wear during baseball season.


----------

